# New Bass Club Forming (Ohio Valley Bass)



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We are currently forming a new bass club! http://www.ohiovalleybass.net is forming a club named Ohio Valley Bass. We are currently putting together a club solely based on a competitive, friendly, and family oriented atmosphere. We will be fishing 6 regular club tournaments from April through September with a championship being in October of that year being the 7th tournament. Championship will be on a body of water not fished in that year. We are looking at 2 river tournaments and 4 lake tournaments for regular club tournaments. We are looking for member's who are sick and tired of the arguments and bickering in clubs who just want to compete in a competitive but friendly atmosphere. We are looking to hold an open every year to generate money for the club along with a kids day thrown in every year. A meeting will be on Sat. December 13th at location to be determined yet. Officers will be determined at that time along with ideas to make a club everyone can be proud to be a part of. Any interested members for the year 2015 contact for more information:

Bodies of water that is going to be fished:
Ohio River, Seneca, Tappan, Salt Fork, And Other Lakes such as maybe Portage, Dillon, or Mosquito

Chris Clutter 740-424-4104
Brandon Staats 740-317-5660


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Ohio Valley Bass will be holding its first club meeting at Eat n Park in the meeting room on Saturday December 13 @ 3pm. Eat n Park is located at the Stuebenville mall. We would like to have everyone who is interested in joining to be present. A bunch on the agenda including nominating 2015 officers, 2015 tournament schedule proposal, tournament rules proposals and collecting dues. Dues are $30.00 per member. Please make an extra effort to attend to make it easier for us to get everything in order for the February meeting. Please share to encourage more members! Tournament locations looked at for 2015: Tappan, Salt Fork, Dillon, Ohio River, Mosquito, Seneca, and or Portage.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump! Check it out guys!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm interested. When is next meeting?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It'll be in February. We elected officers, and went over all the ground rules, and hashed out a "rough" schedule (pending permits). If you're on Facebook, we also have a Facebook page that Brandon uses to post any important info and updates. One of us will be sure to relay all info to OGF as well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Date set currently for February 21.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

This will be a good club guys. Come to the next meeting.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Next Meeting will be Feb. 21st at 5pm @ Eat N Park in Steubenville, Ohio.

I will be taking membership fees before the meeting. Fee is $30.00 per member 16 yrs old and up.

Schedule also has been posted on the website for this year.

Go to:
http://www.ohiovalleybass.net
for information about the club. Meeting minutes have the last meeting info to get you all caught up.

Secretary
Brandon


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Guys go to http://www.ohiovalleybass.net to look at the schedule it has been completed. Chris and Aaron have all the permits in and dates set. Thank you guys for your hard work. This will be a very nice club with alot of events planned to generate money. We hold Tuesday Night tournaments out of Rayland, Stuebenville Thursday Nighters, DGI Bass Bash Open, and regular club tournaments. All events generate money for our club. We will also be fishing club vs club at Tappan this year. Bunch of good guys. We also encourage dad and youngster teams. Can't wait to get this year kicked off.

Secretary/Treasurer
Brandon Staats


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you score as a team or individual?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Score as a team.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=271461Isn't there already a club called 'Ohio Valley Bass Association' that is OBF affiliated? Same or not?


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We are called Ohio Valley Bass! We are a new club based out of Rayland-Steubenville area. We are not currently affiliated with OBF or BASS yet but has been discussed and maybe a possibility. At this time our club is currently on track to be over 25 members for its first year.
Brandon


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Just a reminder guys that we have a meeting:
Ohio Valley Bass
February 21st, 2015
5pm
@ Eat n Park , Steubenville, Ohio


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Meeting is cancelled for tonight Feb. 21st @5pm
Rescheduled for Sat. Feb. 28th @ 5pm at Eat n Park in Steubenville.
Any questions call 740-317-5660


----------

